# Réparation de DDE - Vis Torx abimée



## Loufute (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tout le monde !

Je vous écris car j'ai un petit problème...

**En bref : une vis étoilée (type torx) a été abimée et je ne sais plus la dévisser (elle est trop lisse) ; comment faire ?**

**Version longue**
Ma copine a pété son disque dur externe. En y regardant, il semblait que le problème venait de la PCB.
Comme j'ai le même disque dur (Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 - 500 GB), j'ai interchangé les PCBs pour tester ça (j'ai mis la sienne sur mon DD). Et effectivement, la sienne ne fonctionne plus.

Cependant, j'ai dû serrer trop fort en revissant avec le tournevis Torx, et du coup celui-ci n'a plus d'accroche, la tête de la vis étant devenue lisse.
J'ai le problème pour une seule vis, mais elle est centrale et du coup je ne sais plus utiliser mon disque dur externe, puisque la PCB défectueuse est visée dessus et indévissable.

Du coup je me demandais si ça n'était pas déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous, et si oui, si vous aviez une solution pour me permettre de retirer cette satanée vis !
J'ai déjà essayé la pince à épilée, mais la tête ne sort pas suffisamment...

Merci d'avance
Et joyeuses fêtes ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

Si la tête dépasse un peu, un "trait" de scie à métaux, et un tournevis plat sont la meilleure solution.


----------



## Loufute (31 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si la tête dépasse un peu, un "trait" de scie à métaux, et un tournevis plat sont la meilleure solution.



La tête ne dépasse quasi pas, et j'ai peur de scier toute la PCB en faisant un trait (ceci dit, je retiens comme dernier secours, au moins je pourrai toujours la changer, ça me permettra de récupérer les données ; donc merci  ).


----------



## Loufute (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour !

Finalement, j'ai continué à la pince à épiler, et à force de passer mon DD au froid puis la vis au chaud, je suis parvenu à la récupérer.

Merci pour vos conseils !


Loufute


----------



## storme (3 Janvier 2012)

Tout est bien qui finis bien finalement


----------

